# i Giocatori che odiate di più



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

potete mettere anche quelli del passato

la mia classifica è:
1)Milito
2)Dudek
3)Conte
4)Nedved
5)Fabregas
6)Robinho
7)Flamini
8)Piquè
9)Wellbeck
10)Busquets
11)David Luiz


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2012)

La mia è 
Buffon
Barzagli
Bonucci
Chiellini
Lichtsteiner
Marchisio
Pirlo
Vidal
De ceglie
Vucinic
Giovinco


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Ibrahimovic
Ronaldinho
Neymar
Ganso
Thiago Silva
Boateng
Ayew
Mbia
Ciani
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cavani
Aronica
Abbiati

Del Passato
Maradona
Alemao
Cannavaro
Ronaldo
Materazzi
Hugo Sanchez
Vialli
Rui Barros
Koheler
Minaudo
Altobelli
Serena
Collovati
Castellini
Faccenda

...e tanti altri ancora.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic
> Ronaldinho
> Neymar
> Ganso
> ...



posso capire tamarri che si atteggiano a superstar varie, ma come mai thiago ? semplice curiosità.


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> posso capire tamarri che si atteggiano a superstar varie, ma come mai thiago ? semplice curiosità.



Sostanzialmente perchè, dopo il primo rifiuto del Milan a mandarlo a Parigi, lui ha cominciato a battere cassa pur avendo un contratto corposo e a lunga scadenza. Poi va via e comincia a dire che lui qua e la. Mah. Per me ci ha preso per il **** a tutti.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Un'infinità.
Probabilmente quello che odio di più è il troll, ma sono sicuro che non stupisco molti.

Poi, in ordine sparso: Zanetti, Materazzi, Snejider, Chiellini, Buffon, Nedeved, Busquets, Aronica, Facchetti, Conte, Montero, e sicuramente ne sto scordando tanti altri...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Agosto 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic
> Ronaldinho
> Neymar
> Ganso
> ...



Come mai Ganso? 

Io non ho mai sopportato Tevez, da anni ormai, anche se fortissimo mi urta la vista solo guardarlo.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2012)

J.cecar
zanetti
lucio
mauri
bonucci
chiellini
aronica
antonini
mesbah
pato
abbiati
maxwell
t.motta


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Buffon
Chiellini
Aronica
Conte
Materazzi
Dudek
Leonardo


Per ora mi vengono in mente questi.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2012)

Materazzi
Conte
Leonardo
Cassano
Cannavaro
Pepe
Milito
Mexes
Busquets
Crouch


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2012)

Materazzi,Chiellini,Busquets,Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiellini in maniera morbosa, proprio come lo era per Materazzi al quale però se non altro reputo meriti in un bellissimo mondiale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2012)

Conte
Borriello
Cristiano Ronaldo
Neymar
Chiellini
Materazzi
Busquets
Thiago Motta
Cassano
Maicon
Milito
Leonardo
Dudek


----------



## Cm Punk (30 Agosto 2012)

Buffon Conte Materazzi


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma perchè quest'astio per Chiellini? Mi sembra che in campo sia benvoluto da tanti giocatori. Vedo sempre che ride nel prepartita.


----------



## Canonista (30 Agosto 2012)

La coppia Chivu-Materazzi, Melo, Dudek, De Rossi (tanto osannato, ma scorretto come pochi), Pepe del Real, Di Natale, Borriello e tantissimi altri, Chiellini compreso.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma che odiamo come calciatori o come persone/personaggi?
Nel secondo caso mi vengono in mente per ora:

Totti
Gattuso
Cannavaro I
Morfeo
Materazzi
Maradona
Cristiano Ronaldo
Cassano
Borriello


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

mi sono scordato di mettere Cassano e Leonardo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2012)

Tutti quelli del barcellona...Specialmente sanchez, bruschetta e puyol( Quest'ultimo lo odio troppo, dopo quel gol annulato sheva nel 2006, che rabbia!!!!)


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2012)

Gattuso

Gattuso ( giusto metterlo due volte )

Materazzi

Gilardino

Maicon 

Bonucci

Mario Gomez


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2012)

Materazzi e Deco su tutti.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2012)

Nessuno mai come Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2012)

Jorge Costa e Robbie Savage.


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2012)

Dopo l'anno scorso, Buffon.


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Materazzi, Buffon e Vidal.


----------



## Gallio (31 Agosto 2012)

In passato Nedved, attualmente quello che lo ha sostituito alla Rubentus...Vidal...


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Agosto 2012)

Di Canio, Materazzi, Cannavaro, Tavano, Lichtsteiner, Chiellini, Buffon, Seedorf


----------



## Barragan (31 Agosto 2012)

Materazzi e Cassano.

Edit: Dimenticavo Neymar.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Agosto 2012)

Vidal 
Pepe
Lictocoso.


----------



## Sindaco (31 Agosto 2012)

In ordine sparso: Maradona, Maradona, Maradona, il Napoli di Maradona, Buffon, Materazzi, Cristina, Chiellini, Zanetti, Cassano, Conte, Ronaldinho, Serena, Collovati, CCCannavaro, Pirlo, Melissa Satta, Mancini...


----------



## Nicco (31 Agosto 2012)

Busquets.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> In ordine sparso: Maradona, Maradona, Maradona, il Napoli di Maradona, Buffon, Materazzi, Cristina, Chiellini, Zanetti, Cassano, Conte, Ronaldinho, Serena, Collovati, CCCannavaro, Pirlo, Melissa Satta, Mancini...



come fai a odiare Melissa Satta?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2012)

Dudek,Materazzi,Miccoli,Conte,Jorge Costa(grande Georgione a fargli la capa quanto una zampogna),Stankovic,Pepe!


----------



## Sindaco (1 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come fai a odiare Melissa Satta?



Da quando è apparsa lei, Boateng ha sempre problemi fisici ed è più volte stato richiamato all'ordine per la sua vita notturna non consona: il fatto che sia una gnoccolona non l'assolve. Colpevole!


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (1 Settembre 2012)

ecco la mia lista. 

1) nedved, quello che ho odiato di più in assoluto. Un simulatore senza ritegno che passava pure per "il grande combattente"
2) chiellini, una volta ci avrei messo materazzi, ma chiellini oltre a essere un maiale, ha anche la faccia tosta di fare la vittima.
3) materazzi, il simbolo vivente dell'interismo.
4) mancini, ho ancora in testa le sue reazioni isteriche ogni volta che giocava contro il Milan e ci fischiavano un fallo a favore.
5) milito, una faccia da schiaffi come poche al mondo.
6) palacio, con quella treccia impiccatici.
7) messi, anti sportivo come pochi. Perfetto per il farça insomma.
8) zanetti, DOPATO!!!
9) pirlo, gioca (parola grossa) gli ultimi 3 anni al Milan RUBANDO letteralmente lo stipendio, va alla juve e gioca 80 partite a mille all'ora...e quanto parla...quando era al Milan credevo fosse muto.
10) pato, sei una ******!!!!!!
11) ganso, la smettete di associare questo BIDONE al Milan ogni volta che si parla di calciomercato???
12) neymar, sei un TRUZZO.
13) vucinic, zingaro di *****, segna solo al Milan (come tutti del resto).

e tanti altri ancora...

Iniziano a starmi sul *****...

1) boateng, ha fatto mezza stagione come si deve e si crede già un fenomeno. Pensasse al Milan ogni tanto invece che a ******* 24 ore su 24.

Dimenticavo, i vari conte, leonardo ecc... non li ho messi perchè non li considero nemmeno esseri umani.


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Su un forum del Milan Gattuso tra i più odiati non si può veramente leggere. Lo trovo francamente deplorevole


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Su un forum del Milan Gattuso tra i più odiati non si può veramente leggere. Lo trovo francamente deplorevole


Vero, dovrebbe essere *il* più odiato ! Non basta !


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vero, dovrebbe essere *il* più odiato ! Non basta !



sei indegno


----------



## PyramidHead (1 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah, Pirlo, Cassano, Maicon, Lucio, Cambiasso, Milito, Bonucci, Conte, Figo, Adriano.


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Settembre 2012)

Un solo nome: Chiellini. 
Sopravvalutato, picchiatore, disonesto e vigliacco.


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

pochi: inzaghi quando era alla juventus, del piero per l'atteggiamento, panucci,costacurta.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2012)

Amauri, Molinaro, Materazzi, Poulsen, Grygera, Tiago, Zanetti, Lucio, Oriali, il Napoli di Delaurentis...sono i primi che mi son venuti in mente...


----------



## tamba84 (1 Settembre 2012)

anche amauri antipatico vero,mourihno,lippi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Materazzi,Conte,Chiellini,Busquets,Pepe (del Real),Thiago Motta,Vidal,Buffon i primi che mi sono venuti in mente.


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Settembre 2012)

Troppi anche solo per provare a stilare un elenco, al vertice sicuramente materazzi, conte, thiago motta, mourinho, miccoli, Tutti i giocatori di talento delle altre squadre che non possono approdare da noi visto che siam dei pezzenti, lippi, ecc.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

conte,buffon,materazzi,chiellini(suo degno erede),lucio,busquets,di natale,zamparini,marotta de laurentiis,vucinic..ce ne saranno altri 200 ma mi fermo qua..ah cassano!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Da quando è apparsa lei, Boateng ha sempre problemi fisici ed è più volte stato richiamato all'ordine per la sua vita notturna non consona: il fatto che sia una gnoccolona non l'assolve. Colpevole!



ahahah immaginavo che era per quel motivo...per me non centra niente la bonazza


----------



## prebozzio (2 Settembre 2012)

Da quando è all'Inter Samuel (mentre alla Roma era uno dei miei idoli), Materazzi, Chiellini, l'anno scorso non sopportavo Palacio. E poi il giocatore più sopravvalutato del mondo, Podolski.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ah poi detesto De Lamentis.Degno erede del nano,la circata del rinnovo di Cavani è un qualcosa di ignobile!


----------



## ReyMilan (2 Settembre 2012)

Macellazzi, De Laurentis, Zamparini, Conte, Bonucci poi non so... ah dimenticavo Mourinho e Valdes


----------



## Sindaco (2 Settembre 2012)

Aggiungo Morleo: simulatore, falloso e scorretto come pochi ne ho visti


----------



## Emanuele (2 Settembre 2012)

Macellazzi, Nedved, Di Canio, Busquets e tanti altri


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi sta sulle palle in modo clamoroso Stankovic.


----------

